# any company at elbow Friday night?



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm planning to fish Friday night on the Elbow, I was wondering if we might have any company? Any knowledge of water color at the Elbow? Does any one have any other recomendations with in a 40 mile range of Pensacola pass?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lee blended the water a good bit which should be a good thing. the water is still pretty green but appears to be clean and thats all that should matter. The water around the Ram, marlin and Beer can looks like a nice Blue/Green and I have no doubt the fish are still holding there after what i saw last week before the storm.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

ill be at the spur thursday night and towards the west on friday


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm out of Pensacola and the Rigs are pushing my range, how is the water around Pensicola pass and out 40 miles? Appreciate any help.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I just looked at it. The Promising water starts where the rigs are. 40 out looks to be dirty green so says Hilton's.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be out around the rigs Friday night Sat. morning...


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Post a report of the rigs if you don't mind. We have been working on a trip out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I am fishing Friday morning and spending Friday night off shore within 50 milles of the Pensacola pass, Please, if you have any information on water color,weeds or hurricanes, at the 131 area or the elbow please post, I'll be checking this sight until we pull out at 7am Friday morning. Any feed back is appreciated.


----------

